# Recommendations for Video Card



## Synapse (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm looking for a new PCIe graphics card that has good FreeBSD and Linux drivers. Multi monitor and high resolution support would be essential, support for 3D games and compiz less so but still important. I've been using FreeBSD server side for about 7 years now, but I haven't tried it as a desktop before so I'm not sure what to look for.

From what I've gathered from the other posts here, Nvidia cards have good binary-only support on i386 (not amd64, although that won't be a problem for this system). ATI cards are a hit and miss - depending on the card the vesa driver may be better.

My short list of cards I'm interested in:
   - ATI 3450
   - ATI 4350
   - ATI 4550
   - ATI 4650
   - Nvidia 8400 GS
   - Nvidia 9400 GT
   - Nvidia 9500 GT

Has anyone tried one of these on FreeBSD?
Any recommendations for other specific cards or chipsets?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

Unless you plan to have more then 3-4GB in your machine I'd go with fbsd-i386 and the binary nvidia driver.


----------



## fender0107401 (Apr 13, 2009)

I use NVIDIA 9500gt with open the source driver "nv", for me everything is ok, but I have not any special needs and I use amd64.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 13, 2009)

@Synapse

Remember to not fall into failVidia rebranding tactics lately where newer chips are nothing more then older ones sold under rebranded names:


```
Geforce 8400 GS  = 9300  = G100 
Geforce 8600 GT  = 9500  = GT120 
Geforce 8800 GS  = 9600  = GT130 
Geforce 8800 GT  = 9800  = GT240 
Geforce 8800 GTS = 9800+ = GT250
```

As for 9600GT there are two versions, with 48 Sharers and 96 shaders ...


----------



## DrJ (Apr 13, 2009)

fender0107401 said:
			
		

> I use NVIDIA 9500gt with open the source driver "nv", for me everything is ok, but I have not any special needs and I use amd64.



The OP wants multi-monitor, which "nv" does not do.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

i use a radeon x850 on 7.1amd64. works perfectly.


----------

